# Obama pick for bench blocked by GOP for first time



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama pick for bench blocked by GOP for first time *

Posted 18 hour(s) ago 
President Barack Obama lost his first vote on a judicial nominee 
Thursday, as Senate Republicans derailed the nomination of a 
liberal professor who leveled acerbic attacks against two 
conservative Supreme Court nominees - both now justices.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is very good news, I was just reading about this asshat on Foxnews, my favorite phone app.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Obama has nominated 75 judges; 38 have come out of committee, with 24 of them confirmed and 14 pending before the Senate. Thirty-seven remain in committee.*_

_*The ranking Republican on the Judiciary Committee, Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa, disputed that. "It seems that the more we work with the majority on filling vacancies, the more complaints we hear," he said.*_

think these last two lines say it all..........................

#1 osama voters have moved on unaware of the damage their "feel good' candidate is doing to this country with his communist agenda.

#2 no matter how much republicans try to remain fair, democrats never stop crying about everything.
​


----------

